# NOS vs ZEX experiences



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

I am currently running nitrous in my GA16 motor. I decided to go with the company NOS I was wondering what are peoples experiences with NOS and with ZEX. I really wanted to go with ZEX but I decided not too after I heard alot of bad stories and I wondered why nobody had ZEX in their cars I figured there must be a reason why everybody runs NOS instead of ZEX. I'm running a 50 shot and havn't had any problems at all. Anybody have any bad experiences or anybody run ZEX that can tel me if it is a good set up or not?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've heard only positive stores about Nitrous Express as well, you might want to throw them in there as well.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i ran zex and loved it. however, i never ran any other kinda system so i dunno how it compares to them


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I have several friends that run the NX wet shot kits, never have any problems with them... So i would second the NX kit. Whichever way you go, make sure you get a wet system as it iwll call less damage to yoru motor. Also, (not a neccessity) but a bottle warmer and a purge kit will help maintain the safety of your car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

purge kits dont really help with the safety of your car. when i had my zex, the only problem with not having a pirge kit is that the first time you use it that night/day, it takes a few seconds to "hit", because the nitrous oxidizes and becomes bassically nothing when it sits in the lines for an extended period of time. waiting for that shit to hit in a split second race is not something you wanna have to do.

the purge kit fixes it by getting rid of all that bullshit air in the lines, so the first time you spray, its nothing but nitrous that just came out of the bottle.


however, i also highly recommend the heater AND A GAUGE


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

My understanding of a purge kit is it gets rid of all the extra air thats in your nitrous tank thats not 100% nitrous. So without a purge kit you really don't get the amount of nitrous that your expecting. I have a purge kit on my car and I got it after I heard that and yes definately a bttle warmer. The purge kit and bottle warmer make your nitrous setup alot more effecient. I'v never used or been in a car that uses NX it's not very popular here in Colorado or Kentucky. Everyone I know either uses ZEX or NOS, from what I'v read ZEX has more of an advanced system and you can tune it better than you can any other application. I think this is all BS though because that all came from the ZEX website and the NOS website says the exact same thing


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

I didn't read all of the posts I guess the techical term is it oxodizes. Well thanks for clearing that up for me everybody around here always thinks my purge kit is just for looks but it definately serves a purpose


----------



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

sentratuner said:


> I am currently running nitrous in my GA16 motor. I decided to go with the company NOS I was wondering what are peoples experiences with NOS and with ZEX. I really wanted to go with ZEX but I decided not too after I heard alot of bad stories and I wondered why nobody had ZEX in their cars I figured there must be a reason why everybody runs NOS instead of ZEX. I'm running a 50 shot and havn't had any problems at all. Anybody have any bad experiences or anybody run ZEX that can tel me if it is a good set up or not?


I'm running a zex wet kit at 55HP on a GA16i with no problems. Gonna put it up to 65HP pretty quick, but just put a new engine in my car and want to run it a bit before putting the spray back in. I love my zex kit.


----------

